# 300 gallon tank canopy



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I have learned so much from all the great DIY projects on here, that I don't think it would be right to not share my project.
Here was my Tank when I started.








And the base of the frame, this will rest directly on the tank and has eight coats of sealer. The plexiglass will then rest directly on this frame.








The top of the canopy is a duplicate of the base with a piano hinge connecting them together.








Just mocking up the oak to get final cuts measured.








Installed with the old lights.








Led light strip with 44 button remote control








This was the tricky part. I ended up buying these lift assist shocks at the auto store and made some brackets out of stainless angle iron. The weight and travel and angle aspects of this were near impossible because the specs aren't listed on the package. And then some alteration to hardware in order to make them work for my application.








I need to stain it still. 








And the new lights on white. The different shades of color look great in person but horrible in pictures. Even the white looks a lot better in person.








Here is my Jake under pink light


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

exactly what I want to do.

just need to fix my table saw.


----------

